

Show HN: New,Rising and Top YouTube videos from all channels - notbingo
http://newonyoutube.com

======
vmorgulis
An enhancement could be "by country".

You could also propose download button (downloading and removing ads with
youtube-dl).

There is also almost free streaming solution with webtorrent.

